# Avril Lavigne



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

cracking album... clever Girl


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Yeah - I think it's very good. 
Wasn't too impressed with her set on the Britts though; storming off- maybe that's just acting though??


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Yeah - I think it's very good.
> Wasn't too impressed with her set on the Britts though; storming off- maybe that's just acting though??


Sounds like she'd do well on here Â 

I like her too Â 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I thought that set on the Brits was fantastic with 21 set of drums behind her, absolutely awesome, I would love to have seen and heard that live

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How did you know they were 21 sets? Did you count them?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> I thought that set on the Brits was fantastic with 21 set of drums behind her, absolutely awesome, I would love to have seen and heard that live
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


Did you count them


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...Beasty you are late!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Did you ever see Rainman? Â I have the same gift 

Oh and I'm very Artistic. Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hrm - and dislexsick too by the looks of fings


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and off topic we go again :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry :-/

What else can we say? Yep Avril Lavigne Cracking Album Clever girl. Agreed, fullstop.

Next


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep! played the whole album back to back in the TT maybe 10 times! Great... every track I like!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Personally I don't go for that kid like music!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Personally I don't go for that kid like music!


The writing on the album is well beyond her years - a very bitter young lady ...

Are you a fan of Gareth Gates more mature writing style then ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not kid music - Sk8tr Boi is kid - but rest of album is like a combo of Nat. Imbrulia & thon Canadian thingy mad woman - Jagged Little Pill...... Suprised me at first - but its just a very comercial album.....and have bored already of g/f playing it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GG - mature writing style - of course - his hits are all remakes of oldies.......... ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually hate Gareth Gates and Darius and all pop crap like that. Its all here today and gone tomorrow. I prefer soul and more traditional artists.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn - and just to think back in the days of soul etc - I am sure those sentiments were being expressed by many others...... 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Just listening to Paul Weller do an acoustic version of "Thats Entertainment" as I read this post. Have to agree that theres better stuff out there to listen to, but "Lets Go" is okay for background music I suppose.

Far as Avril goes, well you would wouldn't you ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

not my type


----------

